# Duyuru > Gündem >  Elif Sucuklarının Geçmişi

## bozok

*Elif Sucuklarının Geçmişi* 


*İmay Teker* 
*ülkücü Haber* 
*23.03.2008*


 

Ve bir sabah…

*Tercüman Gazetesi şu başlıkla çıkıyor:*

_"Skandal.. Vicdansızlar!.. Eşek etinden sucuk üretip halka satıyorlar".._

Gazetede, *Recep Tayip beyin bir fotoğrafı* yer alıyor..

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Yıl 1984. üzal`n ANAP Hükümeti ekonomiyi libere ederken et ithalatına da izin çıkarıyor...

Bazılar ayağa kalkıyor ve _"bu ithalat serbestisi hayvancılığımızı öldürür"_ diye haykırıyor ama bu haykırışlara rağmen ithalat başlıyor..
Kopuzlar Gıda`ya (Mustafa Kopuz merhum) ait *Elif Sucukları`nın muhasebe ve fabrika müdürü*, (Fabrika Kağıthane`de) futbolculuktan gelme ve aynı zamanda Erbakan`ın genç bir müridi.. 

üevresinde _"Laik Devlete düşmanlığı""_ ile tanınıp biliniyor..

Bu genç islamcı ayn zamanda Elif sucuklarının küçük bir hissedarı da…

Ve; adı: *Recep Tayip Erdoğan..*

İşte bu genç adam bir gün, yannda patronu Mustafa Kopuz da olduğu halde, ülkenin en büyük et ithalatçısına gidiyor.

Vadeli çek verecekler ve ithal eti satın alıp, sucuk üretecekler..

Ancak ithalatçı firma, ilkeleri gereği bu genç adamın ve patronunun taleplerini geri çeviriyor.. Vadeli çekle mal verseler bile mutlaka bir banka teminat mektubu istediklerini söylüyorlar..

Aradan birkaç gün geçtikten sonra Mustafa Kopuz, yanında Ankaralı ünlü bir müteahhit (aslen Rizeli) de olduğu halde et ithalatı yapan firmanın yetkililerini ziyarete geliyor..

Ankara`dan gelen bu müteahhit konuk, et ithalatı yapan firmanın bağlı olduğu holdingin bir başka inşaat malzemesi şirketinin iyi bir müşterisi.. Kendi çalıştığı bankalardan birinden teminat mektubu vermeyi öneriyor…
Et ihtilatçısı firma yetkilileri de Elif Gıda lehine olmak şartyla bu teklifi kabul ediyorlar..

Teminat mektubu ile birlikte çekler tanzim edilip ithalatçı firmaya teslim ediliyor ve Danimarka`dan gelen islami Kurallara uygun kesilmiş olması mümkün değil ithal etlerin sevkiyatı da başlıyor..

*üekleri, genç muhasebeci Recep Tayip imzalıyor..*

Ve..

Günü geldiğinde çekler bir türlü ödenmiyor..

Recep Tayip alacaklı firmaya gidip karşılıksız çıkan çekleri yeni çeklerle değiştirmeyi, nasıl olsa banka teminat mektuplarnn olduğunu söylüyor..
Talebi bir sefere mahsus olmak üzere kabul ediliyor…

Ve..

*O yeni çekler de ödenmiyor..*
Teminat mektubu nakde çevriliyor.. 

Ankara`da iş yapan Rizeli müteahhit ile Elif Gıda`nın arasına kara kedi giriyor..

Buraya kadar her şey normal çünkü çekler karşılıksız çıksa da teminat mektubunun paraya çevrilmesi sonucu tahsil edilmiş oluyor…

Ama asıl olaylar ondan sonra gelişiyor..

Aynı firma, o büyük et ithalatçısından mal alamayınca bu kez piyasadaki başka küçük firmalara yöneliyor..

Ve bir sabah…

*Tercüman Gazetesi şu başlıkla çıkıyor:*
_"Skandal.. Vicdansızlar!.. Eşek etinden sucuk üretip halka satıyorlar".._

Gazetede, *Recep Tayip beyin bir fotoğrafı* yer alıyor..

Tutuklanıp götürülmüş.

Birkaç geceyi nezarethanede geçiriyor. Dava açılıyor.

*Sonuç:* Yanlışlıkla karışmış birkaç parça eşek eti..

İlerleyen günlerde *Mustafa Kopuz ölünce Elif Sucukları (gizli olarak) Tayip beyin oluyor.*

Ve Allah`ın; _"Yürü ya Tayip"_ emrini bu genç adam nasıl algılıyor bilinmez çünkü yürümektense, yürütmeye başlıyor..

İstanbul Büyük şehir Belediye Başkanı oluyor..

İstanbul Büyük şehir Belediyesi çalışanlarına satılan bütün sucukları Elif Sucuklarndan almaya başlıyor ve o satın alma halen devam ediyor..

*Elif Sucuklar günümüzde kapalı devre çalışıyor..*

Yani sadece İstanbul Belediyesi Büyük şehrin ihtiyaçlarını karşılıyor..

Ve elbette firma, Recep beyin üstüne kayıtlı değil..

Gazetelerin birinde *Tayip Bey`in Kısıklı'da toplam 6 milyon YTL değerinde 3 adet villası olduğunu* ve ilk villaya büyük oğlu Burak`n taşınmak üzere olduğunu okuyunca bunlar hatırladım..

Nazlı Hanım (Ilıcak) )bu haberin yer aldığı Tercüman Gazetesi`nin (eğer o günkü nüsha kaybolmadysa) arşivden çıkarıp medyaya verse de biraz eğlensek..

Saygılarımla



www.acikistihbarat.com

----------

